# webcam MS vx3000 garbage image

## Rhiakath

Hi there.

I know it's a microsoft webcam. they're evil, bla bla bla, take over the world, yadda yadda.

nevertheless, it's what i have, and it worked  :Smile: 

i was recently trying to enable it, only to find there's no gspca package anymore, and it got built-in.

i seem to be able to detect it, using gspca_sonix module.

for some reason, the image is garbage. 

when i try spcaview, it outputs this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Spcaview version: 1.1.8 date: 25:12:2007 (C) mxhaard@magic.fr 
> 
> Initializing SDL.
> ...

 

and a whole lot of 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cvsync err
> 
> : Invalid argument
> ...

 

from there on.

Can anyone help me out with this?

----------

## loisl

Hai,

chances are good that this could be solved by media-libs/libv4l

Emerge it and follow the hints from the Elog.

----------

